# NE river salmon, 10-8-06



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished the NE again this weekend. I fished the big river at the dam for a couple hours Saturday afternoon, on our way north. I landed a small steelhead, and lost a nice male king on a mini-mauler. The buck was bedded with a hen, so I ran a spinner by him, which he ignored, the first cast with the plug got him chasing, then he stopped for a bit. I kept working him until my bait forced him and his hen off their bed into the hole behind them, which is where he crunched it. The river had a nice flow, and was cold to the touch, it was at 59 degrees. There were alot of snaggers, and they ripped a few fish, I saw no DNR. We arrrived at our main destination around 6:30-7pm. We hit fish immediatley. My first fish came on a glow wobble-glo, funny thing is, she's a chuck-full white-tail.









Here's a nice male, look at those jaws man!









There were alot of fish this size and up.









We mainly tight-lined and drifted wobble-glos. I ran some spawn in the morning, and nothing on that. This river was up also, and made the salmon alot more challenging than normal. Once again, I saw no DNR, but the rippers were not bad, not that it means it's okay. So the runs are starting to get underway up in the NE rivers, lots of nice, clean fish, and some nice size ones as well. I seen quite a few moldies, something I seen zero of last week. This quickly-cooling water, and the rise in water, have made for some quick layers.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice pics! 

How do you fish the wobble glows?
Thanks!


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice fish, I can't wait to get back there! There aren't many Kings over in this neck of the woods.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Jon,
Nice report, man! I was thinking fishing this weekend but scouting took over. I'll be on the NW river friday night and saturday but probably scouting more deer sunday. The sunday after that i'll probably wanna do some fishing. Maybe tippy, i dunno. I am getting the urge to steelhead fish whether there in or not, lol


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Good job, you caught more than I did on the NE side this weekend.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

you the the man Jon ,

I'll be up that way next weekend , not sure how much fishing I'll able to get in , I'm sure I'll wet a line sometime in the coarse of the weekend , I'll be stayin at my folks place Harrisville I'm sure I'll at least go down and fool around in the harbour for a while .


Larry


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice job AS, maybe some day I will give that fall fishing a try but that darn duck hunting always seems to get in the way.


----------



## outdoorone (Sep 12, 2006)

We tried the Au Sable Saturday only landed one fish. There were quite a few fish at the dam but it appeared the snaggers were the only ones having much luck. Didn't matter what we tossed at them they were not interested, tried spinners, spawn, and thundersticks.

At the scenic overlook there must of been 30 guys trying to attract the attention of 5 fish.

When do the Steelhead usually hit the AuSable?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

outdoorone said:


> When do the Steelhead usually hit the AuSable?



Now they start trickling in with the salmon , the run is depressed right now like the whole Lake Huron Fishery , but I always found fishable numbers of steelhead in the river by halloween , each year is a little different rain and water temp and flow are big factors .

Larry


----------



## outdoorone (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info, does the Rifle lag a bit?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah there were plenty of salmon at our second spot. There were four of us, and I can't even count how many we hooked, but it was ALOT! We had some hogs on, they'd try to clear the water, but they were to hefty, and would just [email protected]$$ come out, big males though. We caught 4 humpies total also, but they're about done, and were moldy. Outdoorone, like Larry said, the steelhead start trickling in right now, I've caught some skips and lost one adult in the last week or so, and I'm not fishing hard for steelhead right now, just "sniffin"  . As for the "scenic overlook", that whole "scenic" part will change by this weekend. There are more fish there than everybody thinks, you gotta look harder and past the visible polish.


----------



## outdoorone (Sep 12, 2006)

I take it your second spot was about 70 miles north of us. I have really gotten the salmon and steelhead bug this year and am trying different locations and techniques. It's just like everything there is a learning curve and I'm just trying to speed it up by getting advice from some more experienced salmon fisherman.

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I take it your second spot was about 70 miles north of us. I have really gotten the salmon and steelhead bug this year and am trying different locations and techniques. It's just like everything there is a learning curve and I'm just trying to speed it up by getting advice from some more experienced salmon fisherman.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! Thanks.


No, not quite that far, it's about 42 miles or so north of Oscoda ! I'll be there and on the Au Sable this weekend. Next weekend will be my first "real" steelhead trip of the fall. As far as learning, just keep fishing and pay attention around you at each spot you fish, you'll learn stuff at each one. Sometimes taking something you learned at one place, and using it at another will get you a big day. That's the best way to get good, put your time in on the river, good luck.


----------



## outdoorone (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you fish the Rifle for stealhead or always just head for Oscoda? I'm coming from Clarkston and the shorter ride would be great.

Unfortunately I'll miss the next two weekends so the next chance will be the 28th.


----------

